# I couldn't help myself.....got the wife a new CC and had to get me something.



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Picked up a Sig P938 SAS for the wife to use as her concealed carry piece. I have one of my own and she really liked it. She hated the LCP and we sold it. While browsing the store, the owner showed me the new Sig P516 pistol they just got in. Yeah, it's a "pistol" with a forearm brace and passed ATF. Well, it followed me home along with a new Kimber Custom Covert II.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats! We should all have days like this. :mrgreen:


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Don't you hate it when they follow you home? LOL!!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought I was done buying gund for awhile, but... this really gets my juices flowing! I may have to look at another pistol!!


----------

